# what is the best 3d application for mac?



## bootyboy (May 2, 2003)

hi all.

does anyone know what kind of 3d applications exists for mac, and what suits an ibook?


----------



## cockneygeezer (May 2, 2003)

It depends on what you want and your needs... and your budget!

There are about 3 or 4 apps that do 3D on the Mac in MacOS X. They are:

1. Cinema 4D R8
2. Lightware 
3. Maya
4. Sketch

I don't know if Strata Pro 3D has gone X yet.

Personally, I use Cinema 4D, but as I said, it all depends on what you want.


----------



## Arden (May 2, 2003)

...And what you can afford.  Maya and Lightwave (not Lightware) each run for $2000 and $2500, respectively, while Cinema 4D is in the range of $400 or so.  Also, there is Electric Image's Universe, plus other more specialized programs like Bryce (landscapes), Poser (people), and AutoCAD (architecture).

For hardware requirements, an iBook will suit you fine, especially if you have a reasonable amount of VRAM.  Most of these programs do okay in software rendering modes, but the thing that helps is lots of processor power and lots of RAM.  All that you will miss is rendering time.


----------



## Urbansory (May 2, 2003)

Plus Cinema is a great starting point. The interface and software is similar to higher end programs, so it will be a little easier to switch at a later point.


----------



## lilbandit (May 2, 2003)

I'm not sure about your hardware, I've tried a few different 3d apps and all seem to be resource hogs. While rendering will obviously be the most intensive task, a complex scene with lots of polygons makes serious demands. 3D apps also demand a large amount of screenspace. Modelling on an ibook screen would be difficult, if you have access to a bigger screen it would be a huge help. While it would be possible to work on a laptop, it wouldn't be easy, make sure that you at least have a 2-button mouse, 3d with the standard touch pad and single button is a nightmare when it comes to intricate modelling! Personally I use Lightwave, but if you can't stretch to this budget, have a look at the Newtek or Maya websites. I know that Maya offer a fully functioning free version of their software. The only restriction is that the finished image/sequence will be watermarked. Newtek periodically offer a free Personal Discovery Version of Lightwave on magzine covers (Try 3d world). Good luck!


----------



## porcuperson (May 3, 2003)

I use Cinema 4D 8 on a 15" iMac with 512 ram and am pretty happy with it, but a bigger screen would be nice. Of the many free & useful plugins available  most will run on the mac, and as C4D files are text-based they're truly cross-platform.
ElectricImage currently comes bundled with a free iBook.


----------



## Decado (May 3, 2003)

Strata Studio pro is in an OSX version now. That program has always been my favorite. very simple (got hooked and bought it after playing Myst way back in 94.  )


----------



## Arden (May 3, 2003)

Heh, most of my experience in 3D comes from playing with the Bryce 4 demo.  I'm probably not the best resource for these kinds of questions; I can tell you about different applications, but not necessarily using them.

I want Maya!  Anybody donating?


----------



## aaike (May 3, 2003)

Maybe you can start with Maya Personal Learning Edition which is free... No real experience with it, but I think it's OK to use when its not for commercial use.


----------



## c7e (May 7, 2008)

I created most of the items here (link below) with adobe photoshop.
I created the texture, lighting and shaping manually.

http://www.eadsgraphics.com/portfolio_b.html

I have been considering a move to 3d, but wonder what app. will suit me best. I use the Adobe Suite of products as well as Quark daily in my full time employment(Not Eads Graphics) that handles all types of Print Production items for Advertising and Marketing.

I would prefer something that would 'user friendly' to a 3d newbie. I have dabbled with blender and wings 3d, but think there may be something better for my purposes.

Some of my piers use Studio Max 3D, but as I understand, it can be very expensive.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Viro (May 7, 2008)

You can always try out Maya, which has a Personal Learning edition that's free as opposed to the pro version that costs a fortune. If you're really adventurous, you could use Blender which doesn't seem as complete or as intuitive as Maya but it is free for all uses.


----------

